# TIP - FireFox Browser Speedup



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 6, 2005)

>      * Run Firefox? Have broadband? Here's Speed Tips
  >
  >Here's something for broadband people that will really speed up
  >Firefox:
  >
  >1.Type "about:config" into the address bar and hit return. 
  >Scroll down and look for the following entries:
  >network.http.pipelining
  >network.http.proxy.pipelining
  >network.http.pipelining.maxrequests
  >Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a 
  >time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, 
  >which really speeds up page loading.
  >
  >2. Alter the entries as follows:
  >Set "network.http.pipelining" to "true"
  >Set "network.http.proxy.pipelining" to "true"
  >Set "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" to some number like 30.  
  >This means it will make 30 requests at once.
  >
  >3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name 
  >it "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" and set its value to "0". This 
  >value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts 
  >on information it receives. If you're using a broadband 
  >connection you'll load pages MUCH faster now!
  >-----------


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 6, 2005)

Interesting.  Does seem a little zippier.  

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 6, 2005)

Some of those should actually work in Mozilla 1.x as well.


Cthulhu


----------



## dubljay (Feb 7, 2005)

AWESOME TIP!  wow I have a very noticeable differnece in load time.
 Thanks much Kaith


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 7, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> >      * Run Firefox? Have broadband? Here's Speed Tips
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 If you just double click them they change from "false" to "true" automatically.


----------



## gakusei (Apr 15, 2005)

Install flashblock to stop ads from loading. You can always click on them to load them.


http://flashblock.mozdev.org/


----------



## gakusei (Apr 15, 2005)

FireTune http://www.totalidea.com/freestuff4.htm

 Bumped up the speed by 73%


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2005)

Hmmm, I'll try it!


----------



## Pale Rider (Apr 15, 2005)

I really like that... thanks for the update.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 15, 2005)

Seems to be working faster already! Thanks!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2005)

As I navigate this site using FireFox tonight, I get slow page loads and my browser says, in the lower left-hand corner:

   Connecting to www.speadfirefox.com...

 I know MartialTalk isn't doing this to me...what is FireFox doing? I don't see it on other sites, and only see it here when I go to post a reply to a message and am waiting for the box to appear for me to type in.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm trying this and get an error message saying "about.config could not be found. Please check the name and try again"
 What should I do?

 Arni ~ I get the same thing sometimes with the spreadfirefox.com in the lower left corner... ???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks like the Spreadfirefox fite is down. 



> I'm trying this and get an error message saying "about.config could not be found. Please check the name and try again"
> What should I do?



Don't type "about.config" type "about:config"


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2005)

What I don't get is why it's going there in the first place...I'm certainly not asking it to do so. Is this built-in to the browser?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Don't type "about.config" type "about:config"


 Aha! Thank you Bob. :asian:


----------



## Kreth (Oct 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> What I don't get is why it's going there in the first place...I'm certainly not asking it to do so. Is this built-in to the browser?


It's loading the button at the bottom of the page...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2005)

Ah, OK, thanks! Do you know if that can be disabled? It's a real slowdown right now.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm not seeing a speed issue on this end at the moment, except when theres an error in the ad server at the top. I'm working on that issue.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 19, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Ah, OK, thanks! Do you know if that can be disabled? It's a real slowdown right now.


You could try AdBlocking spreadfirefox.com. That would skip the download.


----------

